# Pet dove behaviour question.... :)



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,
I have a pet dove called Booth. My sister & I hand raised him from a tiny baby.
He now only likes me, does the whole coo-ing & bowing, cleaning on me and following me everywhere. He hates everyone else & will attack them...especially when i'm around. 
I've noticed that he has started to not always like hands & pecks them..but i've been reading that that's kind of normal?

anyways my question is, when he lets me tickle him, I scratch his neck & face & he closes his eyes & seems to enjoy it, and sometimes he like nibbles my fingers....it doesn't seem to be mean...
Is that a affectionate dove thing? because he only does it when I tickle his face.

Thanks 

Katie.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It is a reciprocal affection thing.


If he is a Male, some of his 'pecking' of your Hands might be 'driving', which is wishing you to get on with making a Nest with him, and or to get onto the Nest and start laying Eggs.


----------



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for your reply 
I'm glad it's an affection thing & nothing bad...he seems really happy when he's with me. Just when my sister or parents are near him/his house he gets very angry. Looks like I'm his 'dove' girlfriend  I love him so much though, so it's all good.

Thanks again =)
Katie


----------

